# I ordered the tapes!!!



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I did it, I ordered them. I'm really looking forward to feeling better.Is it better to listen to the tapes on a headset?------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Way to go! Headsets or not is a personal choice. Do you have a quiet environment? Will the tapes disturb someone else in the room? I use a headset because my husband doesn't want to hear the tape. However, I tend to fall asleep while listening, and the cord is bothersome. I'd prefer not to use a headset, but I don't want a crabby husband.







AZ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Way to go!As AZ says it all depends on the environment, in the day at home I can listen to mine on the stereo without interruption and thats just fine....before I know it I'm off in the land of ZZZZZZ's.If you wear a headset it does tend to be a bit of a bother to try not getting strangled by the cord if you fall asleep!







If you have a noisy environment its probably best to use a headset, but if its quiet definetely go for the main stereo.Happy listening, hope you feel better soon,Clair


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I have 2 1/2 hours of free time once the kids leave for school until I have to go to work most days, so I can listen to them then without a headset.Do you suppose my dog will benefit from the tapes







------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Jleigh, I personally prefer the headphones and at nighttime so I can relax and fall asleep. As for the dog, if you make him listen, don't blame him when you find he has put your slippers in the toilet. This will not make any sense to you until you get into the tapes but when it does make sense you will have a good laugh! Good listening and good luck, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Glad you got the tapes!!! I use head phones on very low volume as it seems to help shut out extraneous house noises for me. But, it is just my own personal preference. Try it both ways, if you have the means/systems, and see what works for you. I feel cozier with the phones, somehow, and hear things better.Norb...I about fell off the chair re the dog putting the slippers....you are FUNNY!!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Norb,I'm looking forward to finding out what that means!







Marilyn,I believe I will try it both ways. I am easily distracted when I'm trying to concentrate so maybe the headset will be a better idea for me.I'm very excited! Should get them next week sometime.Have a great non IBS day!------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Have fun, Janet! And you'll find that most likely your dog will love Mike's voice! My cat has to listen with me, and get's upset if I shut her out of the room.







JeanG


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Ok, now I know why the cat keeps putting socks in the toilet!







AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Janet, glad you decided to try this route, I think they will help you as they have others.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Who's Janet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

this is all too confusing for me







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I thought I would have received the tapes by now







About how long does it take to get them.I live in Indiana------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Jleigh, I think Janet Leigh was a famous movie actress a few years back. Didn't know you were a celeb. Seems like it took about 8 days to get the program, hope you get it soon. Happy listening, Norb


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks Norb.I did receive a confirmation in the mail yesterday afternoon--after I had asked how long it took to receive them and so I'm assuming I should get the tapes very soon. I can't wait!!!!





















------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Ugh...Day 9 and I haven't received the tapes yet.Pooh.------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

You don't think your postman has run off with them do you?I'm sure they'll be there soon.Mike - this post just reminded me, are there any plans in the future to release your tapes in MP3 format?Might be worth considering, people could pay electronically (i.e. by credit card) and could down load from your site on same day.Just an idea - nothing really to do with the fact I have an MP3 walkman...no honest!







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jleigh, sorry about calling you Janet. I saw that on a thread and it must of stuck while I was posting, my apollogies.The tapes will be with you anyday now, I know they are on the way and you will get them very soon.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Jleigh,Let us know when you receive your program







Claire, We are looking at the mechanics of it, but will be a while yet I think.Thanks for the mention, I am always open to comments and ideas.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Eric,Apology accepted--but it's really not neccesary. It's an honest mistake. My real name is Jenny (Jen) but there are so many Jens on the board that I had to use something different.I'll let you all know when I get them.







------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Yikes! Day 10, no tapes. Maybe my postman did take them!!!! ------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

I thought my tapes were never going to arrive or that there was something wrong with the mail. They took several weeks to come and I become a little concerned with this delay. It turns out that they got held in customs for several days and were just sitting there. I was ecstatic when they did arrive and the delivery boy explained why they were so late. Maybe that's what happened in your case.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hey everybody,I got them







!!!!They came from Oregon though, not from overseas?? Anyway, they're here and I'm happy





















------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

J,Glad to hear the postman didn't steal them after all!I really hope you enjoy them and that they bring good results for you.They've been absolutely brilliant for me, particularly in the positive thinking department!







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jleigh,







. Let us know how it goes>







. Glad they made it.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Janet:I'm glad you got them! Congratulations, and have fun with them.







JeanG


----------

